# Avoid duty/gst when importing new furniture with old?



## Gillianrisky7 (May 8, 2018)

Hey,
Hoping someone could advise please...
Im moving back to NZ after lving in the UK. I will be shipping household items in a container. I would like to take a few flat pack ikea furniture items for my home in NZ. However as they will be new and not assembelled I am worried I will have to pay duty and gst. Do you think I would get away with it if they were removed from the packaging? As for all anyone knows they could have been sitting in the cupboard for over a year? How do customs tell if things are new?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm sure you know you should declare all new (not owned by you for at least 12 months) items. You can chance it by removing the new packaging, getting rid of all the evidence, paperwork, receipts etc or by putting items in other boxes/packaging etc to make them appear used. We certainly did....and as advised by our removals company, however the risk is on you if Customs subsequently pull your container for audit and inspect the contents.
In all honesty, even if you did get found out, whats the worst that can happen ??? You have to pay the customs charge and GST. Unlikely they'd fine you for trying to conceal new items.


----------

